# Mt Kinabalu



## ehanes7612 (May 7, 2014)

Going to Malaysia in Jan..anyone ever hike up Mt Kinabalu?


----------



## abax (May 7, 2014)

Are you going to be anywhere near Kuching? I have a very dear friend who
lives there and loves to talk orchids with American friends. He also speaks
several languages/local dialects and has some connections with local tribes
who guide around the area. Penan kids, I think.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 7, 2014)

abax said:


> Are you going to be anywhere near Kuching? I have a very dear friend who
> lives there and loves to talk orchids with American friends. He also speaks
> several languages/local dialects and has some connections with local tribes
> who guide around the area. Penan kids, I think.



my trip is open ..not sure what I am doing yet...meeting friends in Kuala Lampur and taking it from there..but I have wanted to go to Mt Kinabalu for years now


----------



## Clark (May 7, 2014)

I have not.
But I am curious if your camera equipment is insured.
If so, could you pm me who you got the policy from?

Thanks Ed.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 7, 2014)

Don't you insure your camera gear on you home and contents insurance?


----------



## Martin (May 7, 2014)

I did in 2010! It was an great experience:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/epicphals/sets/72157624147864424/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/epicphals/sets/72157624148834476/


----------



## AdamD (May 7, 2014)

I hear Malaysian airlines has cheap rates... Lol.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 7, 2014)

Martin said:


> I did in 2010! It was an great experience:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/epicphals/sets/72157624147864424/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/epicphals/sets/72157624148834476/



thanks


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 7, 2014)

I'm told that you don't need to walk up the mountain to see Roths in the wild. Apparently they grow along the road side in full sun... The person who told me this was pretty old and kept telling the same story over and over again when ever he had the chance... The experience clearly left its mark on his addled mind... Wish I was going to Mt Kinabalu.


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2014)

AdamD said:


> I hear Malaysian airlines has cheap rates... Lol.


Wow! Another one for my Legion! :evil:


----------



## Justin (May 7, 2014)

TyroneGenade said:


> I'm told that you don't need to walk up the mountain to see Roths in the wild. Apparently they grow along the road side in full sun... The person who told me this was pretty old and kept telling the same story over and over again when ever he had the chance... The experience clearly left its mark on his addled mind... Wish I was going to Mt Kinabalu.



That would be a sight for sure. 

Ed keep us posted sounds like a great trip.


----------



## AdamD (May 7, 2014)

Ed, all joking aside that would be my dream trip. I do believe one day my wife and I will venture there. I am very jealous and if you do decide to go I wish you the best of luck on what would be to me a very spiritual and naturalistic journey. 

And, Eric, I'm slowly coming out of my shell here... I have one whacked out sense of humor which will probably offend most people most of the time. So I choose to keep it reserved.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 7, 2014)

Wow looks like it was a fantastic trip. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


ehanes7612 said:


> thanks


----------



## Trithor (May 8, 2014)

this place?





I took both my boys there some years back. Well worth the effort! Enjoy! (I will hunt some of the pics and post them over the weekend if you want)


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2014)

nice photo


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2014)

Trithor said:


> this place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please do!


----------

